# Krötenlilie



## Armin (4. Apr. 2008)

Ahoi Gartenfreunde,

wollte euch mal auf einen anspruchslosen Exoten für an den Koiteich aufmerksam machen :

Die Japanische __ Krötenlilie (Tricyrtis hirta, Syn. Tricyrtis japonica)

http://www.herecomeslilly.com/?lang=de

Ein sehr schöner orchideenähnlicher und winterharter Dauerblüher für den Garten - auch sehr gut zur Unterpflanzung von Gehölzen .

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jam (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Ist die echt pflegeleicht - habe da eher das Gegenteil gehört?

?   ?

Jam


----------



## Armin (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Ahoi,

halbschattig gepflanzt im durchlässigen Boden, wachsen die Lillys sehr gut und sind sehr dankbar. Schmetterlinge lieben sie auch.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jam (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Na, dann will ich mal hoffen.

Habe die meiner Mutter geschenkt bekommen und fürchte um deren Wohlergehen. Halbschattig steht sie - nur mit dem durchlässigen Boden haperts ...

Jam


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

... es ist ganz bestimmt gärtnerisch richtig, was Du schreibst, Armin, halbschattig, durchlässiger Boden etc   ... wir haben unsere Krötenlilien, in Unkenntnis der gewünschten Bedingungen an den Standort, in sehr lehmhaltigem Boden in praller Sonne stehen  . Aber auch das macht den Pflänzchen nichts aus, sie blühen jedes Jahr wunderschön. 

Was wollen wir damit sagen (ausser, dass unsere Pflanzen wohl nicht den optimalen Standort haben): kompliziert sind Krötenlilien anscheinend nicht ...


----------



## Dodi (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe auch Krötenlilien - mittlerweile durch Teilen an ganz unterschiedlichen Standorten mit praller Sonne und auch Halbschatten.

Die Pflanze ist total unkompliziert und kommt auch mit trockenen Standorten zurecht. - Blüht immer zuverlässig.

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Hi.

Ich hatte auch mal eine Krötenlilie. Leider hat sie den ersten Winter 05/06 nicht überstanden. Hab gelesen, dass man Jungpflanzen im Winter schützen muss und das habe ich vergessen.  

Sie hat aber dem Sommer/Herbst, in dem ich die Hatte schön geblüht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Hi Mirko,

mit der Krötenlilie hab ich überhaupt kein Glück . Bei mir ist bisher jede Pflanze im Winter eingegangen - während deutlich empfindlichere oder nicht winterharte Pflanzen problemlos überdauerten . Mann kann nicht alles haben 

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Hy Frank,

als Jungpflanzen sollten die __ Lilien mit Laub oder Reisig geschützt werden.
Lehmboden und Staunässe mögen sie eigentlich nicht.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

... ohne jetzt eine Diskussion über die "Lehmbodentauglichkeit" der Krötenlilie beginnen zu wollen   ... unsere wachen auf Lehm hervorragend. Wer also lehmigen Boden im Garten hat, nicht entmutigen lassen, einfach mal versuchen ... es lohnt sich, eine blühende Krötenlilie ist ein absoluter Blickfang im Garten  .

Um Euch "den Mund noch etwas wässrig zu machen": in diesem *Link* findet Ihr eine Übersicht über einige der Arten, die angeboten werden. Leider ist die Seite auf englisch, aber eine deutsche Seite, die kompakt so viele Sorten mit Fotos zeigt, haben wir leider nicht gefunden. Ganz interessant finden wir auch diese *Seite*


----------



## Plätscher (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Krötenlilie*

Ihr seid gemein, jetzt muß ich schon wieder überlegen wo ich noch eine Pflanze unterbringe. Die krötenlilie muß ich unbedingt haben. 
Die Links von Claudia u. ludwig machen gierig.

Wie wäre es mit einer extra Rubrik für Vorschläge von nicht so gewöhnlichen Pflanzen mit pers. Erfahrungen der Pflanzer.
Erst einmal erfährt man von Pflänzchen über die man sonst nicht gestolpert wäre und kann gleichzeitig Abschätzen was geht und was nicht.

Na ja nur son Gedanke

Gruß 
Alio


----------

